# The Martin Baker MB5 LIVES



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 22, 2008)

I've spent this weekend in Stead NV, home of the Reno Air Races doing an L-39 condition insection. This guy John had this in his hanger across the way from where I was working!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 22, 2008)

Very cool! Now someone needs to build a replica CA-15


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## rochie (Nov 23, 2008)

very nice


----------



## parsifal (Nov 23, 2008)

Divorce material, but wow


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 23, 2008)

Great shots there Joe, many thanks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2008)

Great pics man! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice to see, great stuff!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 23, 2008)

Very cool! whata ride that'd be!


----------

